# MTB: 4/10 - Nassahegan (Scoville)



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Early start. 7 am. Anyone interested?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2009)

Maybe, if I complete everything that I need to here at work I get tomorrow off.

Shut down for a few more hours.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Early start. 7 am. Anyone interested?



I'm pretty sure I can make this.  I will check back in tonight.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2009)

how long you planning to ride?


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> how long you planning to ride?



2 1/2 hours or so?


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Gary/Chris - you guys have more of a drive than me. What's your preference? Nass or Nepaug?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2009)

looks like neither for me at this point. 10% chance at best.  plan for what you like and if i make it i'll meet you wherever you decid.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Gary/Chris - you guys have more of a drive than me. What's your preference? Nass or Nepaug?



Where is Nepaug again?  I am down for the closer option.  But if Nepaug is less hilly it might make the longer drive worth it.  ;-)  Nepaug has some hard-core stuff if I remember the TRs correctly.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Where is Nepaug again?  I am down for the closer option.  But if Nepaug is less hilly it might make the longer drive worth it.  ;-)  Nepaug has some hard-core stuff if I remember the TRs correctly.



Closer to Sundown. Up off 202 past T-town. Maybe stick with Nass. Thinking the "big" loop. Fun climb. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Closer to Sundown. Up off 202 past T-town. Maybe stick with Nass. Thinking the "big" loop. Fun climb. :lol:



Yeah, let's hit Nass.  I need to get my cardio going for the long tours we take this season.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Rockin new peds?


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Rockin new peds?



New peds, shoes, and leg armor.   

I finally ordered a bike rack as well.  It won't be delivered until sometime next week.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> New peds, shoes, and leg armor.
> 
> I finally ordered a bike rack as well.  It won't be delivered until sometime next week.



Sick. Considering putting on the platforms just for shits and giggles. Mostly for you to laugh at me...


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sick. Considering putting on the platforms just for shits and giggles. Mostly for you to laugh at me...



Well, I will bring some laughs as well.  I grabbed the 5 10 Sam Hills.  Nothing like a little snake print on your shoes to brighten your day.  :lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Well, I will bring some laughs as well.  I grabbed the 5 10 Sam Hills.  Nothing like a little snake print on your shoes to brighten your day.  :lol:



They didn't have ones with houndstooth pattern? Weak.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> They didn't have ones with houndstooth pattern? Weak.



Nah.  Herringbone would have worked as well.  Had to settle for snake skin...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I finally ordered a bike rack as well.  It won't be delivered until sometime next week.



What did you get? I've been trying to decide if I should get a spare tire one or a trailer hitch mount.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What did you get? I've been trying to decide if I should get a spare tire one or a trailer hitch mount.



Trailer hitch mount for this guy.  The Yakima Fullswing kept popping up on Chainlove.  I want to use it on the Jeep and the wife's 4Runner.  She already has a hitch.  I need to grab one for the Jeep now.  Most of our transport of bikes will be for family outings so I can hold off on the Jeep hitch for now.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What did you get? I've been trying to decide if I should get a spare tire one or a trailer hitch mount.



Now stop posting and get your work done so you can join us tomorrow.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Trailer hitch mount for this guy.  The Yakima Fullswing kept popping up on Chainlove.  I want to use it on the Jeep and the wife's 4Runner.  She already has a hitch.  I need to grab one for the Jeep now.  Most of our transport of bikes will be for family outings so I can hold off on the Jeep hitch for now.



Shop around for the hitch and let me know where you find the best deal since I need one too:grin: I think Uhaul has the best deal to pick one up locally.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Shop around for the hitch and let me know where you find the best deal since I need one too:grin: I think Uhaul has the best deal to pick one up locally.



i've had good luck with these guys  - http://www.etrailer.com/


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Shop around for the hitch and let me know where you find the best deal since I need one too:grin: I think Uhaul has the best deal to pick one up locally.



I have an online store bookmarked at home on the Mac with the lowest price I could find.  But picking up locally would save on shipping.  I also need the hitch for the trailer I will be buying so I can haul firewood.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i've had good luck with these guys  - http://www.etrailer.com/





Grassi21 said:


> I have an online store bookmarked at home on the Mac with the lowest price I could find.  But picking up locally would save on shipping.  I also need the hitch for the trailer I will be buying so I can haul firewood.



Nice Gary.  That is the place I was talking about.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2009)

http://store.uhaul.com/hitches.aspx?src=hitches
Looks like they have places in Danbury and Waterbury to save on shipping

Edit: link doesn't show the price, but was coming up $129 for a Jeep.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2009)

aight....7 am Scoville tomorrow. Who's in?

Greg
Grassi
o3jeff?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2009)

Maybe


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm in.

Greg
Grassi
o3jeff
bvibert?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2009)

It depends on how I feel in the morning.  Right now I'm coming down with a wicked cold...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It depends on how I feel in the morning.  Right now I'm coming down with a wicked cold...



You should of wore two pairs of long underwear last ride8)


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 9, 2009)

bike is already in the jeep.  just need to find my helmet...


----------

